# first proper knife purchase



## graemedaly (Mar 1, 2011)

hello I'm new to this forum,

i am a first year culinary arts student and already have an eight inch cheap enough dick knife, a more expensive nine inch dick knife and then office knife boning knife etc, i was thinking of buying the eight inch shun knife and a diamond steel, i was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts or advice about my possible purchase, any advice is welcomed. thanks.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Graeme, as I pointed out in my PM, I've moved your post, so that your query will get more attention from our expert members!


----------



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 8" Shun Classic, wish I would have gone with 10".  Also, Mighty Mac is a nice knife.  I would also get a ceramic honing rod before a diamond steel.


----------



## graemedaly (Mar 1, 2011)

what are the advantages of a ceramic honing rod over a diamond steel?? my lecturers have never mentioned ceramic honing rods when they talk about keeping an edge.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A steel should not remove material rathr just true the edge. But that's almost impossible these days. Hard ceramics are the next best thing.


----------



## racineboxer (Dec 12, 2010)

My opinion is to keep using your 8 & 9" F.Dick knives and not to replace them for a couple years.  The knives you have now will probably take a beating the next couple years.  You could also buy some sharpening stones and learn to sharpen on your F.Dick knives.  After a few years, when you get out into the "real world", and you have much improved knife skills and sharpening skills, you could then aim for a 10" chef's knife in the $150-250 range which would be a huge leap from what you likely have today.


----------



## chefderek (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree w/ racineboxer, when I was in school the fdick was our issued knife and I waited until my 3rd year before investing in a quality knife.  I bought an 8 inch shun and still use it daily, seven years later.  I think you should get to know the one you currently have, learn how to sharpen and maintain it before buying something new.


----------



## graemedaly (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for the advice, its just i find, with the new f.dick knife, that it loses its edge really quickly, and with the second hand knife its quite hard to get it as sharp as I'd like it, but yeah ye are right, there's no point paying big money for a knife which's gonna get serious hardship over the next while.


----------

